# and Dudley met a mini me...



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

On holiday in Perranporth recently I couldn't believe it when a new family arrived with a puppy that was Dudley's double! Rory is 4 months old and has exactly the same coat colour with the mix of dark and lighter colouring, they are from different breeders but both have golden cocker mum and chocolate poodle dad.
The proof....








Rory above, Dudley below.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! They could definitely be brothers!! So alike....and gorgeous with it! x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a lovely photo. You would think that they were related.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhh Dawn did you pinch him xxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow... That is amazing!! Can imagine your surprise/delight when you spotted Rory!!  ... 
xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful pups


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Ahhhhh Dawn did you pinch him xxxx


No - cute as he was I wasn't tempted, Dudley is definitely enough for us to cope with!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The do look really similar! As for Dudley being enough...you say that now ....:smile:


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

wow, they look like they are twins!! So cute too!


----------



## lenaf4ever (May 31, 2012)

AHHHH SOO CUDDLEY! they look so alike!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I could bring Minton along to make up a trio! Lovely pictures.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

They really are the spitting image of each other - lovely picture and beautifull colouring!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Awww that pic is stunning...what a couple of beauties and lovely colouring x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> I could bring Minton along to make up a trio! Lovely pictures.


Haha, I thought Minton had a similar look, although I think he has more waves in his coat than Dudley did at that age, it was hard enough getting the 2 of them together in a picture, well one where you could actually see the two of them and not just a whirl of shaggy coats!


----------

